# How To Build An ULTRA CHEAP Tuperdor (Step By Step W/Pics)



## chris1360

Ok my reason for posting this is because I have seen a lot of people talking about budgets, and hard times blah blah. Well I understand where people are coming from. When I decided to start keeping more cigars on hand, my trusty 10 count Cigar Caddy quickly became overflowing, and I needed a place to store my smokes. I too am on a tight budget, and would rather put money into good smokes, than a big wooden humidor (even though I dream of owning a huge cabinet one day) So I set out on a mission to build the cheapest tupperdor I possibly could.... I really wanted to build a tuperdor for LESS than the price of one of my favorite sticks ( We will see how how that turns out).

I though I would take some time and share what I did with everyone here at puff.

So lets get to it. First I went to wallyworld and purchased the following items:
1. Sterilite 3 ½ gallon plastic storage box
2. MiMi kitty litter
3. AcuRite Hygrometer
4. ¾ inch weather strip foam seal
5. 1 gallon of distilled water




























Then I made a trip to the local B&M, and got:
1. 4 empty cigar boxes
2. Spanish cedar strips

(I am not going to list any prices right now, we will save that for the big ending)

Before I could start the tuperdor I had to make sure the hygrometer was working properly. This particular model does not have a calibration adjustment so I will have to write down how much it is off. For anyone who does not know, if you get table salt, dampen it with a small amount of water, and seal it inside a container, it makes a perfect 75% humidity to test how accurate your hygrometer is.

Here is how I did it:
I first used a gallon sized zip lock bag, and a small measuring scoop, and put some regular table salt inside. I then used just a few small drops of tap water to dampen the salt.



















After waiting 12 hours the hygrometer was reading 66%, and 68 degrees.










I knew it could not be this bad off, so I did another test using the exact same amount of salt and water. I waited 12 hours, and saw this time the hygrometer was at 73% and 68 degrees.










I knew something was not right. I keep my house at 68 degrees, so I know the thermometer was working perfectly. The Hygrometer could not be that much off. So back to the puff forums I went searching for an answer. So here is what I discovered, after some research:
1. Gallon sized zip lock is way to big, and zip up kind are more likely to leak than the press close kind
2. I had no where near enough salt/water mixture to make the environment inside the bag steady at 75%
3. If I was going to make the are inside the larger zip lock bag 75% humidity, I was going to have to wait longer than 12 hours.


----------



## chris1360

more than 12 hours.

So the impatient me got a 1 quart sized zip lock bag, and used a lot of salt, and more water.










After a long 24 hours wait&#8230;.. 73% at 68 degrees!!!!










One more test just to be sure&#8230; after 24 more hours, holding rock solid at 73%. So the hygrometer is low by 2%. Not too bad when you find out how much I paid for it.

So now its time to make the tuperdor. I took the plastic container, and washed it 3 times with dish washing soap and hot water. Then let it sit in the sun for 2 days to make sure all of that new plastic smell was gone.

Then I used some of the Spanish cedar to line the inside of the box. I just set it in place, no need to glue it or anything.










I used the ¾ inch foam seal to put around the inside of the lid. Reason I did this is because this is not a food safe, or air tight container. It has two small snaps on each end, and you can really see the gap between the lid, and the container. The foam is tape backed. All I did was measure it out, peal the tape off, and push it into place.



















Now how are we going to humidify this thing&#8230;. Well remember this is an El Cheapo tuperdor, so some are going to go nuts when they see/read this, and some will fall in love with it. Its personal preference, but remember: I am seeing how cheap I can do this.

So here we are with the MiMi kitty litter. It is silica crystals, sort of like the popular beads (same principal they absorb and release moisture).



















I kindly asked my wife if I could have one of her leggings/panty hoes/stockings (whatever you call them), and she asked why. I quickly replied&#8230;. Because if you don't, I will probably spend about 500 bucks on a really big humidor, which leaves you hardly any money to buy clothes with. She provided me with a nice stocking within seconds.

So I really just guess at this part. I added about 2 pounds of the kitty litter into the stocking and tied off one end.










From what I have read, surface area, is more important with the silica than the actual weight. This was about all that would fit into this stocking, and into my humidor, and it turned out to work just fine.


----------



## chris1360

Next I put in an empty cigar box, and placed a zip lock bag in the bottom of it like this:










Then I look some of the distilled water and poured it into a bowl










I took a clean rag and dipped it into the bowl, and got the rag soaked in the distilled water.










I squeezed out the rag so that it was still moist, but no water would drip off when I shook the rag around. Then I set the rag on the zip lock bag.










Set the kitty litter contraption inside the container, and the hygrometer. I sealed it up with the lid, and waited.










And waited&#8230;.

And waited&#8230;

2 days later: Perfection!!!










63- 65% is right where I wanted to be. With my hygrometer at 2% low it was actually 63%. So I took the wet rag out and let the tuperdor sit for a few days just to make sure it was going to hold the humidty, and it did perfectly! I was very happy!

Now time to stock it up:



















Now with some different sized boxes, and some organization I think I could fit about 4-5 boxes total, or about 250 or so singles, maybe more. Which is just perfect for me. Maybe one day I will make a bigger one for more long term storage.

So how much did this project cost you ask????? Lets see:

1. Sterilite 3 ½ gallon plastic storage box $3.99
2. MiMi kitty litter $4.17
3. AcuRite Hygrometer $8.94
4. ¾ inch weather strip foam seal $00.99
5. 1 gallon of distilled water $00.88
6. 4 empty cigar boxes = FREE
7. Spanish cedar strips = FREE
8. Stocking = FREE
TOTAL COST = $18.97


----------



## chris1360

So there it is folks, you can build your very own 200-300 count tuperdor for less than the price of one 1926 seires Padron!!!!

Hope you all enjoyed reading this. I sure had fun putting this together. Thanks for taking the time to read my DIY El Cheapo tuperdor build!


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard

Very cool. And nice job with the documentation.

I for one really enjoy seeing the ingenuity of people. That it's about cigars, all the better! Congrats! :beerchug:


----------



## mikel1128

I will be using your blueprints soon to build my own.


----------



## ejgarnut

Nice article Chris.

Would like to see how well it is working 6 months from now. If it still working good, thats super cheap storage


----------



## chris1360

ejgarnut said:


> Nice article Chris.
> 
> Would like to see how well it is working 6 months from now. If it still working good, thats super cheap storage


Yes it will, and I will be sure to give a 6 month and 1 year update. I have had it going for about 1 1/2 months now, and it holds rock steady humidty right where I want it.



Magnificent_Bastard said:


> Very cool. And nice job with the documentation.
> 
> I for one really enjoy seeing the ingenuity of people. That it's about cigars, all the better! Congrats! :beerchug:


Thank you. I had a good time doing this. Glad you like it.

Thanks to others as well for their comments.


----------



## chris1360

Michael, how is your build going? Be sure to post pics when your done!


----------



## Old E.

Love it. I might give this a shot. I had thought about something like this, then decided I might just buy a cheapo cooler for $20. I may go back to this idea. 

Thanks!!


----------



## DarrelMorris

Thanks for posting this. I'm looking into something for inexpensive long term storage so this was very helpful. Did you add water to the kity litter or is it just dry litter?


----------



## android

chris1360 said:


> 63- 65% is right where I wanted to be. With my hygrometer at 2% low it was actually 63%. So I took the wet rag out and let the tuperdor sit for a few days just to make sure it was going to hold the humidty, and it did perfectly! I was very happy!


Looks good Chris! I'm a big fan of doing things on the cheap...

I think you went the wrong way with your RH adjustment though. If it reads 2% low @65%, it should be 67%, not 63%


----------



## chris1360

DarrelMorris said:


> Thanks for posting this. I'm looking into something for inexpensive long term storage so this was very helpful. Did you add water to the kity litter or is it just dry litter?


I just put the rag with distilled water next to the Kitty Litter and let the litter soak up the humidity on its own for a few days. I took maybe 2 or 3 days at the most. Once I took the rag out, I got the humidity to stabilize at 65%, and it has not moved one time. I even open the tuperdor daily for smokes, and it has not moved. Im coming up on two months now, and have not had to add water yet.


----------



## chris1360

android said:


> Looks good Chris! I'm a big fan of doing things on the cheap...
> 
> I think you went the wrong way with your RH adjustment though. If it reads 2% low @65%, it should be 67%, not 63%


I will have to go back and re read my post, but I did the salt calibration which would have been 75%, the hygro would never get above 73%, so to me that means the hygro reads two percent lower than it should. Once I got the kitte litter to soak up the humidity, it was reading 65%, which is actually 63% because my hygro is 2 percent low...... am I doing that right, because now im confused. It looks right. I will check on it.


----------



## Goldstein

If, during your test, the hygro measured 73% and was supposed to be 75%, then your formula would be Hygro Reading + 2% = Actual RH.

So, if the Hygro is reading 65%, then Hygro Reading (65%) + 2% = Actual RH of 67%


----------



## Aschecte

GREAT JOB !!! Chris thanks for posting.


----------



## ten08

Very nice. Thanks for the guide, Chris! Using the foam tape is a good idea. This may come in handy in case of an overflow emergency. 

I have the same hygro, and mine is off by 8%, but it's consistent after multiple salt tests. The readings (with adjustment) also match my Hygroset II, so I'd say it's ehhhhh... good enough for the price. :thumb:


----------



## Eric_H

Great idea, I never knew kitty litter would work. I guess I'm off to wal-mart!


----------



## Old E.

Eric_H said:


> Great idea, I never knew kitty litter would work. I guess I'm off to wal-mart!


Look around on this site. There is a ton of info on kitty litter. Almost overwhelming. sometimes it is hard to find the brands they talk about, so when I saw some Mimi litter I grabbed it. I haven't put it to use yet, but i'm not far away from it. Good luck.


----------



## chris1360

Eric, if you can not find mimi litter at wally world, then try pets mart, or pet co. They have other brands of NON SCENTED silica beads that will work just fine. Just remember it can not be scented or your humidor, and everything in it will be scented!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nice write up thanks!


----------



## mikel1128

chris1360 said:


> Michael, how is your build going? Be sure to post pics when your done!


I haven't had a chance yet. Kinda scrapped for cash, so anything I can pull together goes towards cigars. I know it's cheap but when your not working even cheap is tough.


----------



## chris1360

mikel1128 said:


> I haven't had a chance yet. Kinda scrapped for cash, so anything I can pull together goes towards cigars. I know it's cheap but when your not working even cheap is tough.


I know the feeling, my fiance is working for free right now, and she had to quit her paying job leaving me as the only income, which is why the tuperdor idea came to be. I like to spend as much as I can on sticks and not storage.


----------



## chris1360

ten08 said:


> Very nice. Thanks for the guide, Chris! Using the foam tape is a good idea. This may come in handy in case of an overflow emergency.
> 
> I have the same hygro, and mine is off by 8%, but it's consistent after multiple salt tests. The readings (with adjustment) also match my Hygroset II, so I'd say it's ehhhhh... good enough for the price. :thumb:


Thats is a great hygro for the price. maybe one day i will up grade to a bigger box, and get a better hygro that is more accurate, but I am toatly ok with what I have now.


----------



## chris1360

Goldstein said:


> If, during your test, the hygro measured 73% and was supposed to be 75%, then your formula would be Hygro Reading + 2% = Actual RH.
> 
> So, if the Hygro is reading 65%, then Hygro Reading (65%) + 2% = Actual RH of 67%


Ok I had a total brain fart the when I was typing that last reply. I completely understand. I was subractiing 2, when I should have been adding 2,,, deeeeeerrrrrrhhhhhhhhhh:banghead: :noidea: :tease:


----------



## IslanderWay

That is awesome....I am debating on doing this....Lately every time I want a smoke I have to drive a good 45 mins to and from just for 1 or 2 cigars ...I have been looking at decent humidors but 20 bucks is awesome.....I am also debating just investing in a humidor...He has a 750.00 that has just sat he offered it to me for 200....


----------



## chris1360

Joe, that sounds like a good deal. I want to get a big humi one day but for now this tuperdor will suit me fine. It is filling up rather fast, so I might have to build another one, or upgrade to a large one.


----------



## SystemError

That was super cheap lol. I like it


----------



## chris1360

Just wanted to do a two month update. The ultra cheap tupperdor is holding humidty like a champ! 67% is where it has been at with little to no fluctuation at all over the last two months. I have now packed it up, and my last count was 230 cigars with room to spare.I could maybe fit another 50 sticks in there with some organizing. I have no boxes in there just alot of singles. I open the lid on a daily basis to grab a smoke out, and have no loss of humidity. I have not had to add any distilled water to the kitty litter at all since my initial seasoning.

I had one humidty spike about two weeks ago, and I am blaming it on the weather and A/C uses that week. It has been in the 60-80 range outside for the last months here is Georgia, and I was not really running the A/C in the house. The temp was holding steady in the humi at around 69-70 degrees. Then we had a really bad cold storm where the temps got into the 30-40 range at night for a few days, and I had to turn on the heat in the house. The RH spiked to 71% for a few days. No big deal, I opened the lid and left it off for 12 hours, put the lid back on, and a day later it settled to 66% RH. Cool beans, I was happy with how quick it re settles.

I decdided the other day to experiment with lowering the RH, and see if it makes the smokes any better. I opened the lid for about 10 hours and got the humidity down to 63%. Going to see if it makes the sticks any better.

All in all, this has been a great tuperdor. Im very pleased with every aspect of it, mostly that I built it for dirt cheap. I will be sure to give another update at the 6 month mark. Thanks to everyone for taking the time to read my build thread!


----------



## Wiseguy1982

Awesome thread! Thanks!


----------



## Michigan_Moose

Nice
Very well done


----------



## Fuzzy

Thanks for the update, Chris. This should probably be recommended reading for noobies so they can spend cash on cigars rather than cheap humidors.

Maybe even a sticky!


----------



## chris1360

Fuzzy said:


> Thanks for the update, Chris. This should probably be recommended reading for noobies so they can spend cash on cigars rather than cheap humidors.
> 
> Maybe even a sticky!


Sticky worthy???? Oh wow I have never had a sticky before.... Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## Fuzzy

chris1360 said:


> Sticky worthy???? Oh wow I have never had a sticky before.... Sounds like a good idea to me.


Hey, if my addled Derelict brain can understand the idea you are trying to get across, I figure most anyone could build a version of your tupperdor. The pictures really helped, too.


----------



## nadroj

Wow. Wish I had read this a few weeks ago before I bought a humidor that is already running out of space


----------



## Fuzzy

nadroj said:


> Wow. Wish I had read this a few weeks ago before I bought a humidor that is already running out of space


It is never to late!


----------



## nadroj

Fuzzy said:


> It is never to late!


Yeah, at least I know I won't make the same mistake again


----------



## Fuzzy

I think most every Puffer wants at least one humidor that is aesthetically pleasing. I have three. I just like the idea of saying, "There is my humidor, help yourself to a cigar" I do have a couple of tupperdors and a coolerdor that I would never allow some one to rummage through.


----------



## gahdzila

Great writeup!


----------



## ejgarnut

glad its doing well for you Chris!


----------



## chris1360

Fuzzy said:


> I think most every Puffer wants at least one humidor that is aesthetically pleasing. I have three. I just like the idea of saying, "There is my humidor, help yourself to a cigar" I do have a couple of tupperdors and a coolerdor that I would never allow some one to rummage through.


That is fun to have one or two nice ones, I dont have any, just my trusty cigar caddy, and my small tuperdor, which is fixing to get upgraded to a much larger one.



nadroj said:


> Wow. Wish I had read this a few weeks ago before I bought a humidor that is already running out of space


Just as Fuzzy said, its never two late. For the price you can not beat the one I built.



Fuzzy said:


> Hey, if my addled Derelict brain can understand the idea you are trying to get across, I figure most anyone could build a version of your tupperdor. The pictures really helped, too.


Thanks Fuzzy.


----------



## jmj_203

This is great info, I did this myself about a year ago when I wanted to start storing full boxes to age. While I had a 300ct diablo humi, I wanted something cheap so I went to wally-world and grabbed a 64 qt. plastic container. For less than 15 dollars I made one, used the same weather stripping to seal around the lid, and I had leftover 70rh conservagel beads, also grabbed a $7 walmart hygrometer, cheap and 5-8rh low but it works well enough(i trust my beads). I recommend this to anyone looking for cheap storage, my cigars in my tupperdor smoke as well if not better than my wooden humi cigars. And there is nothing as cool as being able to toss a full box into the humi, it helps segregate and keep organized, and for some reason my opinion is they seem to smoke MUCH better when you have the whole box in the humi. ALl of that extra wood helps stabilize also. When I get home I'll get some pics of my old & full tupperdor.


----------



## chris1360

jmj_203 said:


> This is great info, I did this myself about a year ago when I wanted to start storing full boxes to age. While I had a 300ct diablo humi, I wanted something cheap so I went to wally-world and grabbed a 64 qt. plastic container. For less than 15 dollars I made one, used the same weather stripping to seal around the lid, and I had leftover 70rh conservagel beads, also grabbed a $7 walmart hygrometer, cheap and 5-8rh low but it works well enough(i trust my beads). I recommend this to anyone looking for cheap storage, my cigars in my tupperdor smoke as well if not better than my wooden humi cigars. And there is nothing as cool as being able to toss a full box into the humi, it helps segregate and keep organized, and for some reason my opinion is they seem to smoke MUCH better when you have the whole box in the humi. ALl of that extra wood helps stabilize also. When I get home I'll get some pics of my old & full tupperdor.


Thanks for sharing Jared. I would really like to see you pics!


----------



## Naduals

So glad for this info. I wish I had seen it before I bought another 75 humi. Thanks for the pics and status updates.


----------



## chris1360

Naduals said:


> So glad for this info. I wish I had seen it before I bought another 75 humi. Thanks for the pics and status updates.


No problem. 75 is not a bad size to keep your ready to go smokes. Then make a tuperdor for long term storage!


----------



## roaster

This is going to be super, super useful to me in a few weeks. The documentation on this is superb as well. Thanks a whole bunch for taking the time to put it all together. Quick question, though: Failing the weather stripping stuff, is there any larger piece of Tupperware that you could use without having to add the extra stripping? Just curious and thanks again!


----------



## gahdzila

roaster said:


> is there any larger piece of Tupperware that you could use without having to add the extra stripping? Just curious and thanks again!


Yep, you can use a cooler instead.


----------



## chris1360

gahdzila said:


> Yep, you can use a cooler instead.


My only issue with coolers is they are expensive. They are really good for large storage area though.


----------



## roaster

chris1360 said:


> My only issue with coolers is they are expensive. They are really good for large storage area though.


My thinking exactly. Thanks, Chris!


----------



## chris1360

roaster said:


> My thinking exactly. Thanks, Chris!


I spent about 20 bucks on this set up which will hold 250 or so smokes. I can upgrade just the tuperdor itself to a bigger one for about 10 bucks. You can't find a cooler for less than 15, so I think my way is cheaper. I dunno just my opinion, but I would rather spend money on smokes than storage.


----------



## gahdzila

LOL. You gentlemen are right, of course. It just seems funny to me to call a cooler expensive....when I started out, coolers were what everyone was doing as THE way to make big storage cheap. I guess it depends on your perspective - coolers are still a hell of a lot cheaper than a big wooden humidor, but your huge tupperware is even cheaper than a cooler!


----------



## Naduals

That was my plan. After more reading through the pages, I think I will use one of the multiple coolers I have. The divorce left me with several and there is one 64qt that is really clean. Any reason against that?


----------



## roaster

chris1360 said:


> I spent about 20 bucks on this set up which will hold 250 or so smokes. I can upgrade just the tuperdor itself to a bigger one for about 10 bucks. You can't find a cooler for less than 15, so I think my way is cheaper. I dunno just my opinion, but I would rather spend money on smokes than storage.


Very inspiring. In a few months I'll be trying this and will let you know



gahdzila said:


> LOL. You gentlemen are right, of course. It just seems funny to me to call a cooler expensive....when I started out, coolers were what everyone was doing as THE way to make big storage cheap. I guess it depends on your perspective - coolers are still a hell of a lot cheaper than a big wooden humidor, but your huge tupperware is even cheaper than a cooler!


"it is thought to be idle, for one to do with more what can be done equally well or better with less" 

You're right, too. Coolers were thought to be the cheapest best way but in my eyes Tupperware has some advantages in addition to being a little less costly. You can stack them, they're translucent so therefore cooler looking (you can also read the stats without opening the container... though I suppose you'll have to do that anyway to let the accumulated ammonia out). Mostly I'm just curious to try something different. If it works, great! If not, I'll go back to the cooler. No harm, no foul.


----------



## chris1360

roaster said:


> Very inspiring. In a few months I'll be trying this and will let you know
> 
> "it is thought to be idle, for one to do with more what can be done equally well or better with less"
> 
> You're right, too. Coolers were thought to be the cheapest best way but in my eyes Tupperware has some advantages in addition to being a little less costly. You can stack them, they're translucent so therefore cooler looking (you can also read the stats without opening the container... though I suppose you'll have to do that anyway to let the accumulated ammonia out). Mostly I'm just curious to try something different. If it works, great! If not, I'll go back to the cooler. No harm, no foul.


Different strokes for different folks, Im not knocking the coolers, they are great, but my objective was to do this on the cheap, because many like me are on a budget. Im just about tapped out until my wedding is over in August, and I needed storage now. I seriously looked into coolers, but after I put down on paper how many cigars a cooler/tuperware would hold vs the price, the tuperware came out on top every time. I want to get a bigger tuperware container one day, and the one im looking at is about the size of the biggest cooler I have ever seen. The matching cooler cost about 70 bucks, the tuperware is 17 bucks. Add 1 dollar for weather stripping, and re use my Kitty litter, and hygro, now I have a bigger unit for less than 20 bucks again!


----------



## cavscout98

Nice post. Thanks!


----------



## chris1360

Thanks John. Glad you liked it.


----------



## chris1360

It is about time for another update. I am now in month number 3 for this tupperdor, and everything is rocking along just fine. I STILL have not had to add any distilled water to the KL, which I am shocked! It was holding rock solid at 68% relative humidity, and 68 degrees, when keeping it in my closet. I have continued opening it daily for my nightly smokes after work, and early morning weekend smokes. No humidity swings or changes at all.

I decided about two weeks ago to try my cigars at lower humidity for a while, to see if it will improve smoking. So I took a small tupperware bowl and filled it about half way with some dry kitty litter right out of the bag. I placed the bowl inside and closed the lid, and let it sit for 2 days. Now it is holding steady at 64% (I know the pic shows 62, but my hygro is off by two%) It has been steady for two weeks now.

So far everything is working perfectly! I'm very happy with it! Still planning on upgrading to a bigger tupperdor some day, but for now this thing is holding the few smokes I keep on hand, just perfectly!


----------



## chris1360

A little overdue for another update on this thing. We are entering month number 5 since I made this thing. Still absolutely zero problems. I am down to one small container of Kitty Litter, that I put a little but of fresh/dry kl into. I have the RH holding steady at 62% now, which is working great for me. I am finding that my cigars are smoking much better at the lower humidity level.

Not much else to report. I love this thing. No complaints to report, and no changes other than adding a small amount of dry KL. Still have not had to add any humidity yet.


----------



## jmj_203

Looking great chris. Totally forgot I was going to upload my tupperdor setup for box storage & aging. Lets see if I can remember how to post pics, this may take a few edits to get right lol.


2012-06-28 22.41.27 by jmj_203, on Flickr

Taped some plastic covering the very small openings by the handles. wasn't really leaking humidity but just felt more comfortable sealing it up. I know it looks silly but oh well.

2012-06-28 22.42.01 by jmj_203, on Flickr


2012-06-28 22.42.35 by jmj_203, on Flickr


2012-06-28 22.47.13 by jmj_203, on Flickr


2012-06-28 22.42.17 by jmj_203, on Flickr


----------



## Fuzzy

roaster said:


> Failing the weather stripping stuff, is there any larger piece of Tupperware that you could use without having to add the extra stripping? Just curious and thanks again!


Sorry if this is to late. I use rubbermaid 2.5 gallon containers from Wallyworld. No gasket, just king of burp the air out after opening it.

This is my daily smoking stash container. There are about 40 cigars in it with room for for probably that many more. I use a few chunks of SC from old cigar boxes, 4 boveda 65% packs and dry kitty litter in a large media bag from Petsmart. It stays right at 65% and the Boveda packs have been in there for almost a year and are still in almost new shape.

I use another rubbermaid with SC and dry litter it stays right at 62-63% unless I add a shipment but recovers well after a couple weeks. Never have to wet the K/L and sometimes even swap it out for dry, but I do live ain a swamp.


----------



## chris1360

Fuzzy said:


> I use another rubbermaid with SC and dry litter it stays right at 62-63% unless I add a shipment but recovers well after a couple weeks. Never have to wet the K/L and sometimes even swap it out for dry, but I do live ain a swamp.


Yes you do live in the swamp, and i'm shocked you don't have to put dry litter in every day! I think I have a good balance of humidity and heat here. It only takes my tuperdor about 6 hours to stabilize after adding new smokes, or opening. It is really a solid set up!



jmj_203 said:


> Looking great chris. Totally forgot I was going to upload my tupperdor setup for box storage & aging. Lets see if I can remember how to post pics, this may take a few edits to get right lol.


The pics look great. That is a nice sized tupperdor, and I am so jealous of all the smokes you have ageing in there!


----------



## MontyTheMooch

I just built one the other day. I think the grand total was somewhere in the range of $40-$50 since I had to buy a full jug of KL. It's stabilizing now and will likely see sticks this weekend. It should provide more than enough room for my overflow unless I managed to trip a nuke (unlikely). PLUS! It's spouse approved!

- Sterilite container with locking lid ($7.10 @ WalMart)
- Adhesive weather-stripping ($5.99 @ OSH)
- 2 3"x8" filter media bags ($2.00 @PetSmart)
- 1 Jug of Exquisicat Crystal KL ($14.00 @ PetSmart)
- 1 Gallon of Distilled water ($3-$5 @ Walgreens)


----------



## chris1360

Looks good Eric. I like how clear that tuperdor is. Mine is slightly clear, maybe when I upgrade I will get the brand you have. Good job, Im sure you will be very happy with it!


----------



## hogjaw

excellent post, instructions, pics, and comments. I like being able to see inside without removing lid. Great idea for clear.

Have tupperware now for some 6 months and really love it.

Also, got a 48 qt cooler and am ready to transfer sticks to it; however, a little cautious on my part since I don't have any experience under my belt. May do a few each week.

Thanks for the thread, enjoyed it.


----------



## chris1360

hogjaw said:


> Also, got a 48 qt cooler and am ready to transfer sticks to it; however, a little cautious on my part since I don't have any experience under my belt. May do a few each week.


Don't be worried. If the humidity is holding steady, there in no reason to put small amounts of sticks in. Put all that you want in there. Do NOT freak out if you put new sticks in the cooler, and the RH jumps, or falls a few points. Give it a few days, and let the RH stabilize. Then adjust if needed. Good luck on your coolerdor, and post pics if you would like.


----------



## Aschecte

I just love this build I made mine exactly to Chris's specs and I hold steady at 68% no changes period. Thanks again !!


----------



## EngenZerO

I've been using this Lock and Lock Container: Amazon.com: Lock&Lock 338-Fluid Ounce Rectangular Food Container with Tray, Tall, 41.6-Cup: Kitchen & Dining with amazing results!

70F and 65% RH utlizing some HCM beads... so far its been win for the past 2.5 months!


----------



## chris1360

Aschecte said:


> I just love this build I made mine exactly to Chris's specs and I hold steady at 68% no changes period. Thanks again !!


Awesome. I am glad it is working out good for you. I got mine down to 62% finally, and its holding steady even in the Georgia 110 degree heat.



EngenZerO said:


> I've been using this Lock and Lock Container: Amazon.com: Lock&Lock 338-Fluid Ounce Rectangular Food Container with Tray, Tall, 41.6-Cup: Kitchen & Dining with amazing results!
> 
> 70F and 65% RH utlizing some HCM beads... so far its been win for the past 2.5 months!


Very cool container..... Might have to steal that when I decide to upgrade.


----------



## MontyTheMooch

MontyTheMooch said:


> I just built one the other day. I think the grand total was somewhere in the range of $40-$50 since I had to buy a full jug of KL. It's stabilizing now and will likely see sticks this weekend. It should provide more than enough room for my overflow unless I managed to trip a nuke (unlikely). PLUS! It's spouse approved!
> 
> - Sterilite container with locking lid ($7.10 @ WalMart)
> - Adhesive weather-stripping ($5.99 @ OSH)
> - 2 3"x8" filter media bags ($2.00 @PetSmart)
> - 1 Jug of Exquisicat Crystal KL ($14.00 @ PetSmart)
> - 1 Gallon of Distilled water ($3-$5 @ Walgreens)


Quick follow-up here. RH was running just a tad high so I went overkill and added a third KL bag. Now I'm locked in SOLID at 66% and haven't budged since. Best part is I can see through the lid to check in on RH any time I want.


----------



## chris1360

Thanks for the followup Eric. I had the same issue at one time. I ended up taking out some of the KL I had in there, and put new KL in, problem solved. Glad its working well for you.


----------



## Liga617

Awesome thread, I just started building my own Tupperware container I made the mistakes of buying a 100 count humidor and a 20 count humidor assuming that would be enough but after a couple months there full. Luckily this thread was around. I did have some issues with the cat liter. Had to go to 3 different stores and return 2 different bags of cat liter do to perfume infusion. But finally I found the petco generic brand, which is odorless. As soon as I’m able to post pics , ill add some pics of the set up.


----------



## kapathy

The only issue I have with this thread is that Chris started it, and he is a whiner. :tease: LOL seriously no way you can knock the tupperdor, I use a tupperdor as my quarentine set-up. New smokes come in get put in there till there is a big enough pile to freeze. After the freeze they go to their cooler or humi. I like the cooler just for thicker insulation purposes, but IL tends to have big temp swings.


----------



## Aschecte

Chris, I just started my next ultra cheap ultra easy tupperdor but this time something is different. I cleaned the container out and I have had it outside in the sun for the last 2 days but I still smell a mild plasticy smell. THe smell is barely noticeable but now I'm nervous to move foward to the conditioning phase. What do you think ?


----------



## The Counselor

Liga617 said:


> Awesome thread, I just started building my own Tupperware container I made the mistakes of buying a 100 count humidor and a 20 count humidor assuming that would be enough but after a couple months there full. Luckily this thread was around. I did have some issues with the cat liter. Had to go to 3 different stores and return 2 different bags of cat liter do to perfume infusion. But finally I found the petco generic brand, which is odorless. As soon as I'm able to post pics , ill add some pics of the set up.


Welcome Alex. I just joined a couple of weeks ago and I started a thread to introduce myself in the new puffer fish forum. Welcome. Regards.


----------



## gahdzila

Aschecte said:


> Chris, I just started my next ultra cheap ultra easy tupperdor but this time something is different. I cleaned the container out and I have had it outside in the sun for the last 2 days but I still smell a mild plasticy smell. THe smell is barely noticeable but now I'm nervous to move foward to the conditioning phase. What do you think ?


You might try dumping a box of baking soda in it, and closing it up for a few days, then empty it and rinse it out.


----------



## Aschecte

gahdzila said:


> You might try dumping a box of baking soda in it, and closing it up for a few days, then empty it and rinse it out.


That's a good idea I'm going to give that a try, when i say the smell is mild I mean I have to like put my nose directly on it and take a huge sniff. I hope I am not overthinking it.


----------



## Fuzzy

Aschecte said:


> Chris, I just started my next ultra cheap ultra easy tupperdor but this time something is different. I cleaned the container out and I have had it outside in the sun for the last 2 days but I still smell a mild plasticy smell. THe smell is barely noticeable but now I'm nervous to move foward to the conditioning phase. What do you think ?


Another trick is to fill the container with crumpled up newspaper and set it in the sun.


----------



## Aschecte

Fuzzy said:


> Another trick is to fill the container with crumpled up newspaper and set it in the sun.


Is that open with newspaper in it or closed with the lid on containing the newspaper ? THanks for all these tips guys I really appreciate it.


----------



## 007 Cruiser

Awesome write up !!! Got mine going after reading this thread. 5 stars and rep to you. :clap2:


----------



## chris1360

Aschecte said:


> Is that open with newspaper in it or closed with the lid on containing the newspaper ? THanks for all these tips guys I really appreciate it.


I think your slightly thinking it.... But just to be safe try the news paper inside with a closed lid, or the baking soda idea. You should be good to go after that..Thanks 007 cruiser for the RG bump.


----------



## jmaloneaz

Nice


----------



## jmaloneaz

Chris, thanks for posting the process and the pics. I also appreciate all of you other guys' modifications and pictures. I have always been a function over form guy and it appears I found some like minded thinkers. Wood humidors are pretty and maybe one day I'll build one. But as so many have said; I'd rather spend my money on cigars than containers. I have looked at the coolidor and wine fridge threads and now this one. I may eventually settle on a collidor first simply because I live in AZ and think it might provide a little more temperature stability. But I do like the fact that with these containers they are see through. Decisions, decisions. Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## chris1360

jmaloneaz said:


> Chris, thanks for posting the process and the pics. I also appreciate all of you other guys' modifications and pictures. I have always been a function over form guy and it appears I found some like minded thinkers. Wood humidors are pretty and maybe one day I'll build one. But as so many have said; I'd rather spend my money on cigars than containers. I have looked at the coolidor and wine fridge threads and now this one. I may eventually settle on a collidor first simply because I live in AZ and think it might provide a little more temperature stability. But I do like the fact that with these containers they are see through. Decisions, decisions. Thanks again for sharing.


Good luck with whichever way you decide to go. Tuperdors and coolerdors are the best bang for the buck! And you are correct, we would much rather spend money on cigars than storage!



kapathy said:


> The only issue I have with this thread is that Chris started it, and he is a whiner. :tease: LOL ........ but IL tends to have big temp swings.


Hush yo mouth FOG! and thats a typo, he means MOOD swings, not temp swing, and the mood swings are due to his aging process, I think they call it manopause?:rofl:ound::bitchslap:


----------



## A Midnight Maduro

"I kindly asked my wife if I could have one of her leggings/panty hoes/stockings (whatever you call them), and she asked why. I quickly replied…. Because if you don’t, I will probably spend about 500 bucks on a really big humidor, which leaves you hardly any money to buy clothes with. She provided me with a nice stocking within seconds."

Dropped my head in shear laughter. Great build! I might have to consider doing a tuperdor someday if I slide too far down the slope.


----------



## Jordan23

Awesome Chris! I just came across this post. Thanks for sharing. Very detailed and insightful. I'll be setting up my first cooler this week. I purchased that exact hygro from Wally world-so all of your tips will help a lot. Also it's nice to know that the tuppedor can be such a great storage option. RG for you sir!


----------



## chris1360

A Midnight Maduro said:


> "I kindly asked my wife if I could have one of her leggings/panty hoes/stockings (whatever you call them), and she asked why. I quickly replied&#8230;. Because if you don't, I will probably spend about 500 bucks on a really big humidor, which leaves you hardly any money to buy clothes with. She provided me with a nice stocking within seconds."
> 
> Dropped my head in shear laughter. Great build! I might have to consider doing a tuperdor someday if I slide too far down the slope.


I know it sounds funny but thats a true story. Luckily my ol lady is pretty accepting of my cigar hobby.... most of the time. The only times she fails to understand is when I spend over 10 bucks on a stick. she does bitch, she just shakes her head, and laughs.



Jordan23 said:


> Awesome Chris! I just came across this post. Thanks for sharing. Very detailed and insightful. I'll be setting up my first cooler this week. I purchased that exact hygro from Wally world-so all of your tips will help a lot. Also it's nice to know that the tuppedor can be such a great storage option. RG for you sir!


Thanks for the bump. Glad you enjoyed the write up.


----------



## Draepheus

So, could I just buy a sealed tupperware at Walmart, put some kitty litter in a plastic container, and then put the cigars in and it'd be fine? Or do I really need the cedar and all that?


----------



## chris1360

Draepheus said:


> So, could I just buy a sealed tupperware at Walmart, put some kitty litter in a plastic container, and then put the cigars in and it'd be fine? Or do I really need the cedar and all that?


The cedar is not 100% needed. I just like it for the humidor smell it gives. What you are thinking is correct. Get a container, KL, and throw cigars in it.


----------



## mpls

Just thought I'd post a pic of mine since I followed Chris's advice to a tee. I did this months ago, so this is a very delayed THANK YOU!

I have three humidors, but this works great for my boxes. Since I live in mn and don't have to worry about the temp getting too high, the only drawback is hiding the big tupperdor in the closet instead of having it on display - a sacrifice I'm perfectly fine with at the moment.


----------



## Fuzzy

mpls said:


> Just thought I'd post a pic of mine since I followed Chris's advice to a tee. I did this months ago, so this is a very delayed THANK YOU!
> 
> I have three humidors, but this works great for my boxes. Since I live in mn and don't have to worry about the temp getting too high, the only drawback is hiding the big tupperdor in the closet instead of having it on display - a sacrifice I'm perfectly fine with at the moment.


That is a very nice collection, and if I had it, I would hid it in a closet, too!


----------



## mpls

Thanks Fuzzy


----------



## hogjaw

X2 or chain bull dog to it.

A well documented cost savings build - enjoyed & thanks for sharing.



Fuzzy said:


> That is a very nice collection, and if I had it, I would hid it in a closet, too!


----------



## chris1360

mpls said:


> Just thought I'd post a pic of mine since I followed Chris's advice to a tee. I did this months ago, so this is a very delayed THANK YOU!
> 
> I have three humidors, but this works great for my boxes. Since I live in mn and don't have to worry about the temp getting too high, the only drawback is hiding the big tupperdor in the closet instead of having it on display - a sacrifice I'm perfectly fine with at the moment.


Looking good. Thanks for adding it to the thread! I love seeing others tupperdors. I might need to upgrade soon, and ya'll are giving me ideas! Nice collection too!


----------



## Steel Talon

Great write up Chris...

Just curious, since some of your boxes have been operating for several months Is anyone still having the "plastic smell" present in the sterilite boxes?

Good Karma 
Tal~


----------



## Fuzzy

Steel Talon said:


> Great write up Chris...
> 
> Just curious, since some of your boxes have been operating for several months Is anyone still having the "plastic smell" present in the sterilite boxes?
> 
> Good Karma
> Tal~


I am not Chris, nor do I play him on TV, but one of my tupperdors has been up and running for several years with out any adverse smells.


----------



## mpls

I'm not Chris either, but I haven't had that issue either. After hot water and dishsoap, I did also rinse with white vinegar which seemed to take care of the smell almost instantly.


----------



## chris1360

Never had a problem with smells after I washed it out. Going strong for close to 10 months now.


----------



## Steel Talon

Thanks Fellas...

Good Karma
Tal~


----------



## Primate

Noob here with profound thanks for the idea and for taking the time to show it actually works. I actually made an account just to post this. I've been lurking for a while now, and this forum is one of the main things that has fueled this madness gripping me so damn tightly. Anyways, thanks chris. You saved me some money. Well, that's not completely accurate. Haha. Now I have so much more perfectly humidified room.... for activities! God help us all


----------



## Outlaw

Awesome, thanks for the instruction


----------



## chris1360

Thanks for the positive feed back. Glad to see everyone enjoying the thread!


----------



## Primate

I found these little sacks/spice bags in my camping gear cabinet (large box in the shed) that I never ended up using for anything. I got this idea of putting some of the leftover kitty litter in them, throw them in the Tuperdor and let them "charge up." I tossed like three of them in there and put in a moist paper towel (distilled water, of course) to not mess up the RH too much. I figured I could just use those as travel packs and just throw them back into the tuperdor to recharge after I use them. Hell, I could even just throw them in a box that I'm giving away to a buddy or something. They're only a few cents. I just figured this out yesterday so I'm still waiting on them to charge. I'll let y'all know how it plays out. What do you guys think, tho? Would they work?

Here's what they look like:


----------



## jabuan

nice.


----------



## Es1topgun

this is a great write up!!


----------



## weeklystogie

Thanks everyone for this thread. I just ordered past the capacity of my humidor (slippery slope) and went out and purchased a non-airtight plastic container like the one in the pics. The lid has two locking type attachments at either end so it's secure but not airtight (it's a plastic sweater box from container store). Seems to hold humidity just about at the Boveda pack rating with the lid fastened on. I'm thinking of just keeping it this way without adding any weather stripping to keep some airflow moving through it as long the humidity stays in place. It's normally around 45% humidity in the house so about average I think. Does anyone else keep the non-airtight tupperdors as is without sealing? I guess I'll need to check it over the next couple days and see if the humidity stays where it is or moves around.


----------



## chris1360

Yeah man that will work! Looks just like those mesh bags a lot of people get from pet stores.


----------



## chris1360

weeklystogie said:


> Thanks everyone for this thread. I just ordered past the capacity of my humidor (slippery slope) and went out and purchased a non-airtight plastic container like the one in the pics. The lid has two locking type attachments at either end so it's secure but not airtight (it's a plastic sweater box from container store). Seems to hold humidity just about at the Boveda pack rating with the lid fastened on. I'm thinking of just keeping it this way without adding any weather stripping to keep some airflow moving through it as long the humidity stays in place. It's normally around 45% humidity in the house so about average I think. Does anyone else keep the non-airtight tupperdors as is without sealing? I guess I'll need to check it over the next couple days and see if the humidity stays where it is or moves around.


Give it a try for a few weeks. Make sure your hygrometer is calibrated, and let it sit. If it does not leak too bad then go for it. If it leaks a lot then get some weather stripping for a buck or two anywhere and use it on the lid to seal it up. Air flow is not really needed on these tuperdors.. Thats for huge cabinets and walk ins where fans and crap are useful.


----------



## GottaBeKD

weeklystogie said:


> Thanks everyone for this thread. I just ordered past the capacity of my humidor (slippery slope) and went out and purchased a non-airtight plastic container like the one in the pics. The lid has two locking type attachments at either end so it's secure but not airtight (it's a plastic sweater box from container store). Seems to hold humidity just about at the Boveda pack rating with the lid fastened on. I'm thinking of just keeping it this way without adding any weather stripping to keep some airflow moving through it as long the humidity stays in place. It's normally around 45% humidity in the house so about average I think. Does anyone else keep the non-airtight tupperdors as is without sealing? I guess I'll need to check it over the next couple days and see if the humidity stays where it is or moves around.


I also bought way more than my capacity the other day and put together a quick tupperdor. Very similar to this one, but I got one with a airtight seal. I put what I plan on smoking first in the tupperdor so I open it regularly (few times a month) to have the air exchange since it is airtight. It is holding at 70%, but that is reading 4% too high so in actuality it is 66%. Cost was about $10. I had the kitty litter already, put the cigars in a box I had kicking around, hydrometer was a recycled thermostat combo. I also used tin containers for the KL which I had kicking around and drilled a bunch of holes in the top.

All components were cleaned with mild dish soap and then wiped down with distilled water twice.

With my smoking habits this should last me a few months


----------



## weeklystogie

GottaBeKD said:


> I also bought way more than my capacity the other day and put together a quick tupperdor. Very similar to this one, but I got one with a airtight seal. I put what I plan on smoking first in the tupperdor so I open it regularly (few times a month) to have the air exchange since it is airtight. It is holding at 70%, but that is reading 4% too high so in actuality it is 66%. Cost was about $10. I had the kitty litter already, put the cigars in a box I had kicking around, hydrometer was a recycled thermostat combo. I also used tin containers for the KL which I had kicking around and drilled a bunch of holes in the top.
> 
> All components were cleaned with mild dish soap and then wiped down with distilled water twice.
> 
> With my smoking habits this should last me a few months


This tupperdor project was basically the worst idea I have had. I got it to store a single box that I could almost fit into my humidor...then I bought two more boxes. Good luck with the few months. :biggrin:


----------



## GottaBeKD

So what you are saying this was such a good idea that it is bad.


----------



## chris1360

Tuperdors are great for over flow and overbuying. I am about to upgrade mine because I am out growing this one.


----------



## Carpenter69

Now all you have to do is get some nice finish plywood from the depot, build a box with a lid and viola. You build a 500 count humidor for $50. Nice work and very ingenious. Determined cigar smokers never cease to amaze me.


----------



## ShotgunLuckey

:rockon:Great write up and thanks.....first time I'm seen the details of using kitty litter


----------



## Tat2demon

Great write up!.

I just got my first humidor yesterday, a 100 count, and after a night of reading here Im already planning an expansion. I think I may try this on a much larger scale with those big bin you get that slide under the bed. I live in an apartment so the space savings would be nice and god knows how many those big ones would be able to hold. I think it would be a good 'dor for aging. I could use my 100 for "soon to be smoked" sticks.


----------



## Tat2demon

Aschecte said:


> Chris, I just started my next ultra cheap ultra easy tupperdor but this time something is different. I cleaned the container out and I have had it outside in the sun for the last 2 days but I still smell a mild plasticy smell. THe smell is barely noticeable but now I'm nervous to move foward to the conditioning phase. What do you think ?


I know it's a very old post but if you fill the container with water and vinegar it should take the smell out. Rinse real well afterwords and the vinegar smell should be gone. Did this with plastic items for my saltwater aquarium.


----------



## greige matter

It took me about 3 months to go from 1 humidor to 3 humidors and a coolidor so this thread was very helpful.


----------



## chris1360

Figured it was time for an update. The tuperdor I made is still in use today. It has held up perfectly. I have never had to add more water to it, and actually dryed out the KL a few times to bring it down to 60-61%, which is where I keep all my smokes now. I also dithced the stocking KL set up for a simple small zip lock container.

I upgraded to a bigger tuperdor, but I kept this one to store all of my "do not smoke" stuff in, or things I want to age a while.

As you can see in the next pic, it was prety full, and I need some more room for some things I have coming in soon:


So I took everything out, got rid of the boxes, and therw everything in there:




Now i have a good bit of room for probably another hundred or so sticks. its not very organized, but I am not worried about that right now. One day a wine cooler, or big cabinet may come, but I am still too cheap to splurge right now!

Hope everyone enjoyed the update.

In case any of you noseys want too see a close up of what I am holding onto... Here are the Viajes:


Here are the Ligas:


Thats all the close ups I took.


----------



## Fat Cobra

Wal-Mart now has large clear plastic containers made by ZIP LOCK. They come with 4 to 6 laches and are in about 6 different sizes. I got 2nd to the biggest for $14.


----------



## chris1360

Fat Cobra said:


> Wal-Mart now has large clear plastic containers made by ZIP LOCK. They come with 4 to 6 laches and are in about 6 different sizes. I got 2nd to the biggest for $14.


Thanks for the update. That is a great price, and zip lock makes good stuff so it would be a good buy!


----------



## BoogieEngineer

Chris, last time I followed the instruction I've got real bad plastic smell from the weather stripping that I can't get rid of. How did you deal with that?


----------



## W8 a minute

Fat Cobra said:


> Wal-Mart now has large clear plastic containers made by ZIP LOCK. They come with 4 to 6 laches and are in about 6 different sizes. I got 2nd to the biggest for $14.


I just picked up some of these myself. Very nice clear containers with a built in rubber seal.


----------



## FerkDiggler

Chris, 

Thanks for the informative post. I've got everything sitting at 65% after the first day. I'll start filling it in a week or so. Thanks again!


----------

